# Good night on the river!!!



## JC Albright (Aug 27, 2011)

Caught 19 flats and 2 channels for over 300lbs of catfish last night in Point Pleasant area!!!!! Here our 4 biggest weighting in at 94lbs!!!! Our big one was 42lbs!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thim are some nice ones. know a little water would ger,done.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

great fish! bait of choice?

i would love to hit the ohio for some big cats. are you fishing from the bank or off a boat? where at on the ohio?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

great looking fish nice job


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job guys, those are great fish, The Point Pleasant area still has a bunch of nice flatties unlike the overly harvested Markland Pool, you local guys can thank the commercial netters for a lack of flatties in our SW ohio area.

Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

can,t stand netters.


----------



## JC Albright (Aug 27, 2011)

I was fishing around Point Pleasant WV using shad and skipjack!!! Fishing out of boat in 30+ feet of water.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats fellas, Great Fish!!!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Very nice indeed..


----------

